# Museums around the World



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

What about a walk around the air force museums of the world? Trough this thread I will post pictures and information of all (well, not all, most of them) the air force museums of many different countries. The only thing I am going to tell you is that you are going to be surprised about certain planes that have managed themselves to survived to the time. Make sure of it....


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

The Aviatio Flab Museum has a collection of more than 40 airplanes and helicopters. These are some of the planes displayed:

UH-12B
Dewoitine D26
Dewoitine D27
Nieuport 28C-1
Bu-181 
Bu-131
Fi-156C-3
D-3801J
Bf-109E-3
Pilatus P.3
P-51D
EKW C35
Fokker C.VE
Fokker D.VII
Hanriot HD.1
Alouette 2
Hafeli DH.1
Hafeli DH.5
Bleriot XI
UC-45F
P2-06
C3605
Beech E50
Mirage 3S
Hawker Hunter (x2)
FFA P16
N20 Aiguillon
P3-02
Pilatus PC-7
De Havilland Vampire (x7)
CASA 113
CASA 352L
Junker Ju-52 (x3)
Nord N1203
Beech G18S


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

The Museum of Aviation in Belgrade was founded in 1957 as the Yugoslav Aeronautical Museum (MJV - Muzej Jugoslovenskog Vazduhoplovstva now MVB - Muzej vazduhoplovstva-Beograd). The facility is located adjacent to Nikola Tesla Airport. The current facility opened to the public on May 21, 1989.The main collection is housed in an architecturally noteworthy geodesic-based glass building, with additional aircraft displayed on the surrounding grounds. The museum owns over 200 aircraft that have been operated by the Serbian and Yugoslav Air Forces, Aeronautical clubs and Avio-companies, from gliders to helicopters to jet fighters. At any given time, around 50 are on display inside the building. A few of the aircraft on display are the only surviving examples of their type, including the Fiat G.50. The museum also displays relics of US and NATO aircraft "donated" during the 1990s Balkans conflicts, including wreckage from a US F-117 Nighthawk stealth fighter. In addition, the collection consists of more than 130 aviation engines, more radars, rockets, various aeronautical equipment, over 20.000 referent books and technical documentation as well as more than 200.000 photographs.


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Good stuff! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

A good idea!


----------



## imalko (Dec 10, 2010)

Great photos Gekho. Especially from our Musem. Were you there yourself or you compiled this photos from the internet? I've also posted a thread about our Museum on this forum some time ago. Anyway nice shots.

Just some updates. The Fiat G.50bis, which is in property of the Museum (the only surviving example of this type in the world) is not yet on display.It's being kept in the depo awaiting/under the restoration. 
MiG-23 which could be seen outside of the building is former Iraqi aircraft which (along with several other Iraqi aircraft, including some MiG-21s) happened to be in Yugoslavia for overhaul at the time of First Gulf War. Because of this and disintegration of Yugoslavia, these aircraft were never returned to Iraq. This particular MiG-23 aircraft was never donated to the Museum, but just left there for "safe-keeping" and last year it was removed for there by the Air Force and presumably transported to Batajnica Air Base. What will be the final fate of this and other Iraqi aircraft is unknown. There were some unconfirmed rumors that they will be handed over back to the Iraq, which is a shame because MiG-23 would be a nice addition to our Museum collection.


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

I took the pictures from internet, I have never been there.

Do you have a G.50??? I had no idea. We also had this plane in our Air Force. I hope you restore it soon; it a very beautiful aircraft. Do you have any pic of it?


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

The Indonesian Air Force has an excellent but little known air museum in Yogyakarta called the Museum Dirgantara Mandala. The museum is located behind the main Yogyakarta airport. All aircraft are under cover and beautifully maintained in static condition. A tribute to the curator who must work with a very limited budget. The museum also has excellent well maintained displays of missiles, radar and aircraft related equipment as well as model displays telling the history of the Indonesian Air Force and the fight against the Japanese and Dutch. 

A check of the visitors book revealed that only locals and school children visited. Admission was by Rp10,000 or larger donation. The museum is supposedly open every day from 8am to 1pm except Friday (Islamic holy day) and public holidays. The museum is mostly manned by volunteers and as such may be closed when none can be found. The guard at the gate requires a bond such as your driver’s licence or credit card before allowing you to enter as the museum is on the Air Force base at Yogyakarta.


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

- Consolidated PBY Catalina
- Grumman flying boat
- Auster MkII
- Lavochkin LA-11
- PZL-104 Wilga
- Mitsubishi Army type 98
- Nakajima KI43 Oscar
- Mitsubishi Zero
- North American Mustang
- North American T-6
- North AMerican B-25
- Vultee Valiant
- Martin B-26 Marauder
- Douglas C-47
- Hillier 360
- DH114 Vampire
- Sikorsky UH34D
- Boeing Stearman
- MIG 15,
- MIG 17
- MIG 19
- MIG 21
- MI4
- L-29 Dolphin
- CAC F-86 Sabre
- Lockheed T-33A


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

- Aeronca L-3B Grasshopper
- Avro 504K
- BAe Harrier GR.3
- Beech 56 Turbo Baron
- Beech 65 Queen Air
- Beech C-45 Expeditor (x2)
- Beech T-34A Mentor (x2)
- Bell 47D-1
- Bell UH-1H Iroquois
- Bleriot XI
- Boeing 707-320B
- Boeing/Stearman PT-17 Kaydet
- Bolkow Bo105LS
- Canadair CL-13 Sabre 4
- Canadian Vickers OA-10A Catalina
- CASA 1131E
- CASA T-36 Halcon
- Cessna 150B
- Cessna 195
- Cessna 320D Skynight
- Cessna 337 Skymaster
- Cessna T-37A Tweety Bird (x3)
- Culver Cadet LFA
- Dassault Mirage 5 (x3)
- Dassault Mystere IVA
- de Havilland DH.6 Moth
- de Havilland DH.82A Tiger Moth
- de Havilland Sea Vampire T.22 (x2)
- Douglas B-26D Invader
- Douglas C-47A Skytrain (x5)
- Druine D.31 Turbulent


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

- Embraer EMB110CN Bandeirante
- Enaer ECH-02 Namcu
- Enaer T-35 Pillan (x2)
- English Electra Canberra PR.9 (x2)
- Extra EA.300
- Fairchild F27J
- Fairchild FC-2
- Fairchild PT-19A Cornell
- Fokker Dr.1
- Grumman SHU-16B Albatros
- Hawker Hunter (x6)
- Let L-13 Blanik
- Let L-23 Super Blanik
- Lockheed F-80C Shooting Star
- Lockheed T-33A
- McDonnell F-4C Phantom
- Miles Hawk Major M.2R
- Minimoa Go.3
- Monoplane M.1C
- Naval Aircraft Factory N3N-1
- North American A-6D Texan
- Northrop F-5E Tiger II
- Piper PA-28-300 Cherokee
- Pitts S2A Special (x3)
- Republic TF-47D Thunderbolt
- Royal Aircraft Factory SE-5a
- Schulgleiter SG.38
- Sikorsky HSS-1N Seabat
- Sikorsky S-55T
- Vought OS2U-3 Kingfisher
- Vultee BT-13B Valiant


----------



## imalko (Dec 10, 2010)

> Do you have a G.50??? I had no idea. We also had this plane in our Air Force. I hope you restore it soon; it a very beautiful aircraft. Do you have any pic of it?



Yes, we do. Why, you mentioned it yourself in your introductory text about our Museum. One squadron of these aircraft were in service with Air Force of so called Independent State of Croatia towards the end of war and surviving examples were captured/taken over by new Yugoslav AF. Only one example of ex. Croatian G.50 found its way to the Museum and here's how she looks at the moment. The lack of funds is delaying the restoration project...


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

The Swedish Air Force Museum (in Swedish, Flygvapenmuseum) is located at Malmen, just outside of Linköping, Sweden. Malmen is where Baron Carl Cederström, nicknamed the "Flyer Baron" founded his flying school in 1912. Along with the Swedish Army Museum (Armémuseum) in Stockholm, and the Marinmuseum at Karlskrona, it constitutes the government agency Statens försvarshistoriska museer ("Swedish Museums of the Defence Forces").

Aircraft from every stage of Swedish military aviation history are on display. Noteworthy exhibition objects from the pioneering days of World War I include an Albatros 120 trainer, as well as a Nieuport and Bréguet combat aircraft. A Saab-built Junkers Ju 86 twin-engined bomber, and a wide range of British, American, Italian and Swedish-made planes reveal the diversity of aircraft types used by the Swedish Air Force during World War II . All service aircraft of significance from the post-war years are exhibited, from the Saab J 29 "Flying Barrel", a sturdy fighter of the 1950s, to the contemporary 4th generation multirole fighter JAS 39 Gripen. Recently, a new exhibition has been added, based around the salvaged Tp 79 (Swedish Air Force designation for C-47) ELINT aircraft, shot down by a Soviet MiG-15 in 1952. The museum also hosts a Saab 39 Gripen simulator. The museum has recently major expansion and rebuild.


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

- Albatross B.II
- Breguet CD-1 (replica)
- SE.101 
- Junkers Ju-86
- Fokker C.V
- De Havilland Tiger Moth
- Raab RK-26
- F-5
- Focke Wulf Fw-44 
- Sparmann S.1A
- Phonix 122
- Seversky EP.106
- Reggiane Re.2000
- Fiat Cr42
- Fieseler Fi.156
- Klemm 35
- De Havilland DH.60
- Kranich II
- Vertol 44
- Alouette II
- H.300
- North American T-6 
- FFVS 22
- Bu.181
- North American P-51
- De Havilland Vampire
- Spitfire PR.XIX
- de Havilland Venom
- Hawker Hunter
- Saab 210 pr
- Caproni CA.313 (replica)
- Gloster Gladiator
- Hawker Hart


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

Stored:

- AB.204
- KV.707)
- Bu.181
- Vampire T.55
- SE-KUA
- Do.27
- MFI.10C)
- Bristol Bulldog
- AT-160 T
- Beech E.18S std, ex Marocco AF 
- SE-CAS Meteor 
- Douglas Skyraider 
- NC.701


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice shots! Keep them coming.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

The Portuguese Air Museum (Museu do Ar) at Alverca is the most accessible part of the Museu do Ar, being open at advertised hours and without any prior appointment being necessary. It is housed in a modern hangar at the Portuguese Air Force's base at Alverca. The museum lies next to the main railway line from Lisbon to Santarém and is adjacent to the station at Alverca. 

The Alverca air museum (3000 sq. metres) opened on 1 July 1971 with exhibits which included a D.H. Vampire, donated by the South African Air Force and replicas which included the 'Santa Cruz' Fairey IIID aircraft of Gago Coutinho and Sacadura Cabral- the original of the last of the three Faireys used in this epic trip is displayed in the Lisbon Maritime Museum at Belém. Today, the Alverca museum occupies 3000 sq metres of indoor and outdoor display areas. Of 112 aircraft owned by the museum, some nineteen are on display, along with aero engines and other aircraft parts. There is also a wealth of model aircraft, uniforms and memorabilia. The display hangar comprises a modern installation of aircraft, some of which are suspended from the roof. Amongst the aircraft to be seen are replicas of a Blériot IX, the first aircraft to fly in Portugal, and a replica of the Demoiselle (1909), one of the pioneering Brazilian aviator, Santos Dumont's aeroplanes. Other exhibits include a Spitfire Mark V in Portuguese Air Force camouflage livery. The more modern era is represented by a mock-up of POSAT-1, the first Portuguese satellite (1993). There is a magnificent collection of painted model aircraft kits covering the history of aviation throughout the world. In two adjoining rooms are numerous display-cases showing artefacts of celebrated Portuguese aviators.

Outside the museum is a selection of Portuguese Air Force exhibits, which includes a Hawker Hurricane (apparently, a fibreglass replica), a Fiat G91 and a Northrop T-38A Talon. The adjacent Alverca military airfield is still active with C-130 Hercules amongst the types to be seen. The museum costs only 1.50 Euros to enter for adulst (2004). Pensioners' tickets are 0.75 Euros, whilst students and children over 12 must pay only 0.50 Euros. Children under twelve gain free admission. A small range of souvenirs may be purchased at the entrance desk in the foyer.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent collection Gekho!!! Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic thread Gekho!! Keep them coming!


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deutsches Technikmuseum Berlin has been assembling objects from around the world for this purpose since its foundation in 1982. The more than 40 aircraft and large-scale objects on display document far more than just how the technology developed, and include details about the many different ways the planes were used and of the fates of the people who worked with or came into contact with them. Visitors are forced to come to terms with the cultural and socio-historical significance of the exhibits as well as the practical uses and the way they worked. Aviation pioneers and engineers, pilots both male and female, anti-aircraft auxiliaries, victims of bombs and enforced labour and concentration camp prisoners all tell their stories in their own different ways. Their experiences and memories bring the story of German aviation to life in a way which goes far beyond the merely technical aspects.

To realise the concept of the exhibition, the exhibition design presents large-scale objects within their context. Islands of up to 250 square metres, which combine the aircraft with smaller objects, texts and audiovisual media to form a thematic whole are a distinctive feature of the exhibition. Historic sound and film material, and the recollections of contemporary witnesses create a vivid impression of what it was like to live and work with the planes on a daily basis.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

A tour of the exhibition's nine sections is as diverse as the story which it relates. Recollections of daredevil pilots document the enthusiasm of the early years of aviation. The only surviving Jeanin-Stahltaube still in existence, built in 1914, illustrates the beginnings of military aviation, after which the dream of flying lost its innocence. The commercial and sports flying of the 1920s and 1930s took place against the background of the Treaty of Versailles and its restrictive conditions, which placed huge limitations on the development of German aviation after the World War I. The commercial Junkers Ju 52 airliner, better known in Germany as "Tante Ju" (Aunt Ju), is the central item of this section of the exhibition. Rare recordings of the memories of a Deutsche Lufthansa captain and a well-known sports pilot illustrate what everyday life as a pilot was like.

The section dealing with World War II portrays the rise and fall of the German Luftwaffe and shows how the National Socialists misused the fascination with flying for their own purposes. The wreckage of a Junkers Ju 87 dive bomber conveys some idea of the destructive power of military aviation. The "Man and War" multimedia terminal provides an insight into the lives of former Luftwaffe pilots by relating six of their life stories. The section on space flight focuses on the German contribution to the development of rocket technology. The display begins with the fantasies and experiments of early enthusiasts and ends with the National Socialists' incorporation of this technology into the armament process. Descriptions by eye witnesses document the inhumane work conditions suffered by concentration camp inmates used for missile production in the Mittelbau/Dora concentration camp.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2010)

The Berlin Technik Museum is a great museum. Unfortunately all of my pics are not digital. I will have to go back again next time I am in Berlin. 

Since you are on Germany now, if you would like I can post some pics that I have taken myself of some of the German Museums I have been to other than the Technik Museum in Berlin. 

I have self taken pics from:

Deutsches Museum (Munich)
Sinsheim Museum (Sinsheim)
Oberschleisheim Museum (Oberschleisheim)


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> if you would like I can post some pics that I have taken myself of some of the German Museums I have been to other than the Technik Museum in Berlin.



Sure!! Feel free to post all the pictures that you want, but please, do it in order, as I am jumping from one country to another. Post the pictures of this museum and when I open other thread about those museums, post the rest of them.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More pics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2010)

gekho said:


> Sure!! Feel free to post all the pictures that you want, but please, do it in order, as I am jumping from one country to another. Post the pictures of this museum and when I open other thread about those museums, post the rest of them.



No problem. Like I said though, none of my pics from the Technik museum are digital. When you start the other German Museums, I will post the pics I have from those.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

The Museu Aeroespacial (Aerospace Museum) was inaugurated on 18 October 1976 at the installations of the old Escola de Aeronáutica (former Brazilian Air Force officer graduation school, replaced by the Academia da Força Aérea), at Afonsos Air Force Base - the "Cradle of Military Aviation", in the City of Rio de Janeiro, Estado do Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The idea of an "Aeronautical Museum" dates from 1943 when the Minister of Aeronautics, Dr. Salgado Filho, determined its organization, but the initial work and subsequent attempts were interrupted by lack of suitable space and installations.

Given the explanatory memorandum from Lieutenant Brigadier Joelmir Campos do Araripe Macedo, Minister of Aeronautics, President Emilio Garrastazu Medici established the Nucleus of the Aerospace Museum on July 31, 1973, through Decree No. 72552. Building and hangar restoration started in January 1974, at the same time as the collection and restoration of aircraft, engines, weapons, documents, photographs, maps, paintings, memorabilia and other items of historical value. The Aerospace Museum is part of the University of the Air Force's campus (UNIFA), being administratively subordinate to the Historic-Cultural Institute of Aeronautics (INCA) since 1986.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 14, 2010)

The museum was founded on part of an airbase; the runways are a mile distant and are connected to the museum by a long taxiway, which is also used as access for the traffic. Next to the museum the taxiway continues up the hill; in the hill is a large U-shaped tunnel, which, in the operational days of this part of the airbase undoubtedly sheltered numerous aircraft. Near to the taxiway there are some aprons and a hangar, so there is room for many, many aircraft, mostly military but also some civil ones. At present, the aviation museum collected more than 200 airplanes with the types exceeding 100, and weapon and equipped samples like ground-air missile, high cannon, radar, aviation bomb and aviation cameras. Among which, lots of them are the precious cultural relics of the country and world aviation treasure works.


----------



## gekho (Dec 14, 2010)

fter the Second World War the Chinese air force mainly got Russian-built aircraft like MIG-15, MIG-17, Tupolev TU-4, and so on. Very soon China restarted its own aviation industry and manufactured these Russian aircraft under license, many types being radically improved. Their notation was easy: attack aircraft are indicated with an 'A', bombers with a 'B', fighters with an 'F', transport aircraft with an 'Y' and helicopters with a 'Z'. In some cases a 'T' for trainer or 'R' for reconnaissance are added. The first Chinese built attack aircraft was called 'A-1'; a BT-5 is a Chinese built trainer version of the Il-28 bomber. The factories in China do not have a name; there are a lot of aircraft manufacturers, and they are simply indicated by the town where they are housed. Well-known plants are in Shenyang (F-2, F-5, F-6, F-8), Xi'an (F-5, F-6, F-7, H-6), Chengdu (F-7), Harbin (Y-5, Y-12, H-5, Z-5) and Nanchang (CJ-5, CJ-6, A-5).


----------



## gekho (Dec 14, 2010)

The museum has three parts. First the tunnel, of which both entrances are guarded by an F-7 (the Chinese MIG-21). More than fifty aircraft are parked inside the tunnel in two rows, but photographing is difficult as it is rather dark. At one side there are a number of aircraft from WWII, both Chinese and captured Japanese aircraft. Then a number of aircraft from the period after the Second World War follow, like the MIG-15 and MIG-17, their Chinese alternatives F-2 and F-5, some F-6 and F-7s and an F-8. Some of the older F-2 and F-5s have the well known 'MIG-kills' under the canopy; in this case they shot American and South Korean aircraft during the Korean War. Five MIG-15s from the Korean War (air force of North Korea) are present.

The second part of the museum is a 'flight line' of nineteen fighters parked on the taxiway outside. No ropes, fences or information boards make these aircraft perfect for photographing. One of the aircraft is a MIG-15 from North Korea, the others are from the Chinese air force. Four FT-2s (the trainer version of the MIG-15), one FT-6 (the trainer version of the MIG-19, very rare!) and thirteen F-5s (the Chinese MIG-17).

The third part of the museum are the aprons, the grass, the corners of the airfield and even the small lake. Here the large aircraft and the helicopters can be found, together with even more fighters. Some aircraft worth mentioning are the following - two giant TU-4s (the Russian version of the B-29 bomber) in Chinese colors; a TU-16 bomber, although this type is still active in the Chinese forces; two C-46 Commandos without any registration; four Russian built C-47 Dakotas of the Chinese air force; an Il-10, Il-12 and Il-14; the only Viscount the Chinese ever had; the AN-12, AN-24 and a TU-124. Also some AN-2s, two of which have floats! And a number of helicopters, include five Z-5s (MI-4) and two Z-6s (MI-8). Very fine is a Be-12 near a small lake, especially made for this flying boat.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

The Italian Air Force's museum (Museo Storico dell' Aeronautica Militare Italiana) at Vigna di Valle is situated north of Rome on the shores of Lake Bracciano. With typical clear blue skies, gently lapping water crystal clear water, just feet from the historic hangars, this old airship and seaplane airbase must surely be one of World's most attractive locations for an aircraft museum. It's a collection of the finest aircraft Italy has to offer. Italy is a proud nation with an impressive aircraft design and manufacturing pedigree. The collection follows Italian aviation history from a Blériot XI, which used in the war in between Italy and Turkey in 1912, to a Tornado. The museum always seems to have a quiet and relaxed atmosphere, making it a pleasure to visit, and yet in 2008 they recorded 68,000 visitors.

It was back in 1913 when Italy's first aeronautical museum was founded, at the Castel San Angelo in the centre of Rome. From 1933 the collection moved to other locations within Rome, but following the Second World War, all the exhibits were lost. From the 1950's ideas for a new aeronautical museum began to develop. Finally in 1961 a museum in Turin was founded. Unfortunately by 1974, the costs of running a large museum in Turin became prohibitive. As the Italian Air Force (Aeronautica Militare Italiana - AMI) had buildings available at Vigna di Valle, the search for a cost effective solution was over. This site, situated on the shores of Lake Bracciano, and just 25 km north of Rome, has an aeronautical history dating back to 1907. Italy's first airships and later its seaplanes were test flown from here. On May 24, 1977 the Italian Air Force Museum, was opened by the Head of State at Vigna di Valle. The museum was open with two hangars or halls with a new connecting hall.


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

The first hall called, 'Troster' is of Austrian construction, built as reparation resulting from the First World War. Two hangars were originally built with wooden panels, these were replaced with metal sheets in 1925. The second of these two hangars was demolished in 1970. The remaining one is the oldest aeronautical building in Italy. 'Troster' hall houses the oldest aircraft in the collection, covering the period up to the end of the First World War. One of the most interesting in here is the Ansaldo SVA-5 which actually took part in the raid on Vienna in 1918.

In 1976 work started on a building to connect two original hangars, 'Troster' and 'Velo' to form both a modern entrance and an additional small hall. By May 1977 just 200 days later the hall was completed in time for the grand opening. Velo hall houses a collection of Italian seaplanes built for the 'Schneider Cup' along with some pre Second World War fighters.


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

Badoni hall was originally constructed in 1930 by the Badoni company, for the maintenance of Italy's largest seaplanes. It was used by 84º Gruppo who were flying the CRDA Cant Z.506 three engine seaplane, until 1959. 84º Gruppo converted to the Grumman HU-16 Albatross at Rome Ciampino. By 2004, the wonderful historic Badoni hangar, which had been closed for some time for roof repairs and modification, was reopened. During my previous visit the museum Director Lt Col Maximum Mondini, invited me to see the progress being made in here. The impressive Fiat G.212 'Flying Classroom', sat there lonely and forlorn in the dark, with dust and debris all around. Mondini wanted to emphasise that the museum's valued exhibits were safe, and not in decay, as had been reported in the press earlier that year. Following extensive construction work, the original hangar doors have had large full height glass windows inserted. This made it much brighter and better for natural light photography. New elevated walkways give a better perspective, and now connect this hall to the Skema hall next door. A large red and white static crane, used to lower the seaplanes into the water, is still in place outside this hangar with a HU-16 beside it.


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

In 1978 a plan was put forward to construct a fourth hall to house the expanding collection of aircraft. Finally in 1986 work started on the massive concrete slab construction, known as Skema Hall. By 1993 the hall was ready to house around 25 aircraft on two levels, from Italy's first jets to the more modern. Whilst this hall is very large and essential, if the collection is to be protected from the elements, pretty it is not. Sadly it is not in keeping with its surrounding historic buildings. By 2004 all four halls were connected and having a combined floor area of 12,000 Sq m. The exhibits are displayed in chronological order from the oldest aircraft in the historic Troster hall, through to the more modern jet aircraft in Skema hall. By March 2008 full length windows had been added to the front of the hall, providing considerably more natural light in and is a welcome improvement, click before and after. An annex or pavilion to the front of the hall was partly constructed in 2008 and formally opened on June 18, 2009.


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

More good stuff! Keep it coming!


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2010)

The Aviation Museum of Central Finland is an aviation museum in Tikkakoski, Jyväskylä, Finland. The museum exhibits the aviation history of Finland, from the early 1900s until today.The exhibition consists of aircraft, engines and aircrew equipment which has been used by the Finnish Air Force. The equipment of the Air Force Signals Museum has its own section. A large collection of scale models gives a wider perspective to the whole field of aviation.The museum is visited annually by some 25,000 persons.


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2010)

Gnomey, I am starting to think you are the only one who read my threads...


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonderful pictures gekho


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking


----------



## imalko (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, if we're not commenting every single new post it doesn't mean we're not looking... 
Anyway, good stuff there mate. Must have taken some time to compile it all.


----------



## Glider (Dec 16, 2010)

Can I ask what the last aircraft is?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2010)

gekho said:


> Gnomey, I am starting to think you are the only one who read my threads...



I look at your thread every time you update. Just because I do not post anything...


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2010)

Glider said:


> Can I ask what the last aircraft is?



It is a VL Pyorremyrsky, the finnish version of the Bf-109.


----------



## Glider (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't realise they were built. I admit to me it looked more like a Fiat G55 with a different canopy


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2010)

The Musée de l'Air et de l'Espace, or The Museum of Air and Space, is a French museum, located in the south-eastern edge of "Le Bourget" Airport 10 km north of Paris, created in 1919 from a proposition of Albert Caquot (18881-1976). Occupying over 150,000 square meters of land and hangars, it is one of the oldest aviation museums in the world. The museum's collection includes more than 150 aircraft, and material from as far back as the 16th Century. Displayed also are more modern air and spacecraft, including the prototype for Concorde and Swiss and Russian rockets. Since the opening of the Main Gallery, where the oldest aircraft are displayed, it offers a collection of over 150 machines giving a complete panorama of the aerospace era, from the original "heavier than air" glider Massiat-Biot (1879) to the Ariane rocket.

On 18.000 m2, it tells the history of the conquest of the air through more than 150 perfectly identified flying objects. One finds there the first sail planes zoomorphic suggesting large birds awkward, Goliath, first civil transport aircraft in France which joined Paris to London in 1919, legendary Mirage as well as many prototypes. The museum is divided into several specific houses: The Concorde Hall preserves one of the last models to have flown as well as the prototype 001 which took off for the first time in 1969. It is possible to entirely visit a Boeing 747 on the car park plane, nicely surrounded of the rockets ARIANE 1 and 5 natural size as well as many military specimens. The Hall of the second world war is full of historical memories : a single specimen of Yak 3 and one sublimate Spitfire are the special guests of the show. The large gallery goes up the history of the hang-gliders : planes of the first war, a cabin of Zeppelin, handsome antiques of the air in a perfect state of conservation. Many works of art, paintings, prints, objects various and relics, do comment around this visit in the clouds.


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2010)

More good stuff!

Certainly I'm not the only one that looks Gekho, just the only one the posts all the time.


----------



## gekho (Dec 18, 2010)

Museum of the Polish Army (Polish: Muzeum Wojska Polskiego) is a museum in Warsaw documenting the military aspects of the history of Poland. Created in 1920, it occupies a wing of the building of the Polish National Museum as well as several branches in Poland. It's Warsaw's second largest museum and the largest collection of military objects in Poland. The collection illustrates a thousand years of Polish military history - from the 10th century to the Second World War.


----------



## gekho (Dec 18, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

More good stuff, always interesting to see what the museums in different parts of the world contain.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree Gnomey!

I still love the Breguet BR19 series above all.


----------



## gekho (Dec 19, 2010)

The Central Museum of the Air Forces at Monino, Russia is located approximately 38 kilometers (24 miles) from Moscow along the Gorky Highway in a lovely wooded area. It is the largest and best aviation museum in Russia. The museum was formerly known as The Russian Federation Air Force Museum and, prior to that, The USSR Air Force Museum.

The facility was an operational air base from 1932 through April, 1956. The museum was founded in 1958 and opened in 1960 at the original airfield location and in the original airfield structures. The area was off-limits to civilians during the Soviet era so it has been neither easy to find nor easy to access. Advance permission to visit the museum was recently required for non-Russian citizens. Despite this, it is the finest Russian aviation museum in existence and will be the highlight of any enthusiast's visit.


----------



## gekho (Dec 19, 2010)

The facilities are largely unimproved and the majority of aircraft are exposed to the harsh Russian weather. The museum has long been run by the Russian government and there was no legitimate means of making monetary contributions to the museum at the time I visited. Many of the Russian aviation Design Bureaus (Tupolev, Ilyushin, Antonov, Mikoyan, etc.) have contributed exhibits and resources to the museum and its maintenance.

Despite these conditions, the aircraft are in surprisingly good shape and most are sitting on the original tires they landed at the Monino airfield with. This is a testament to the museum employees who have a great historical legacy to preserve. In 2001, the museum became independent of the government and an official Web site was created. It is likely that requirements for admission to the museum have been or will soon be relaxed.


----------



## gekho (Dec 19, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 20, 2010)

Prague Aviation Museum, Kbely (Letecké Muzeum Kbely) is a major Aviation Museum located at Prague's original airport at Kbely, 8 km (5 miles) north-east of the town centre near Route 10 (E.14). Kbely was the first Czechoslovak military airfield and during the inter-war period was the venue for several major public air shows. The first scheduled flight operated by CSA Czechoslovak Airlines (now CSA Czech Airlines) departed from Kbely for Bratislava in October 1923. Kbely airfield is not now used as a front line Czech Republic Air Force base, but it is utilised by based military test units.


----------



## gekho (Dec 20, 2010)

During the mid 1960s, the Prague Military Museum commenced a programme to recover, restore and preserve historic aircraft from around the country for eventual display at Kbely. Initially, one hangar was used and around fifty aircraft were placed on public display. The aircraft collection continued to grow and one of the original Wagner type hangars on the airfield was brought into use and now contains the earliest aircraft types on display. Another Picha-type hangar has also been added to bring the number of hangars housing the large and varied collection to four. 

The collection at Kbely now includes 275 aircraft, of which approximately 110 are on public display at any given time. The museum contains many Czech designed and Czech built aircraft dating from World War I through the World War II and up to 1960s supersonic jet fighters. Several unique types are on display including the early 1920s-built Avia BH-11C L-BONK. Aircraft from World War II include a Russian-built Ilyushin Il-2 Schturmovik and a Supermarine Spitfire LF.IX flown by a Czech squadron of the Royal Air Force.

In addition to the many military aircraft and helicopters on display, there are several Soviet-designed airliners, some of which were built under licence in Czechoslovakia. Airliners displayed include the Avia 14M (Ilyushin Il-14),an Avia 14T, an ex-CSA Ilyushin Il-18 and a CSA Tupolev Tu-154B. Light aircraft exhibited include the Czech-built Praga E-114 Air Baby of 1936, an Aero 45,an Orlican L-40 Meta Sokol and a Zlin 22 Junak. When the country was divided on 1 January 1993, a few aircraft were transferred from the collection to the Slovak Republic for its museums. Also, in recent years, the museum has exchanged several Czech and Russian designed aircraft for military aircraft from the USA, UK, Sweden, Switzerland and other countries.


----------



## gekho (Dec 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 22, 2010)

The Royal New Zealand Air Force Museum or Air Force Museum of New Zealand as it is now known, is an air force museum located located at Wigram, the RNZAF's first operational base, in Christchurch, in the South Island of New Zealand. It opened on 1 April 1987, the 50th anniversary of the establishment of the RNZAF, and is primarily a museum of the Royal New Zealand Air Force, its predecessor, the New Zealand Permanent Air Force and New Zealand squadrons of the Royal Air Force.

The Air Force Museum of New Zealand's mission is to preserve and present the history of New Zealand military aviation for commemoration, learning, inspiration and enjoyment. The museum holds the national collection of the Royal New Zealand Air Force. The collection includes objects covering the early days of New Zealand military aviation both prior to World War I and during this major conflict, the interwar years which saw the formation of the RNZAF in 1937, New Zealanders who fought in the RAF and in other Allied air forces during World War II, the RNZAF’s campaign in the Pacific, and the post-war period to the present day. The collection also includes objects from former enemy forces, aircraft, aircraft components, aircraft engines, large objects, textiles, art and memorabilia as well as an extensive paper and photographic archive.

After many years of charging admission the Museum has now moved to free admission. Visitors can take a "Restoration Tour" through 'behind the scenes' areas of the Museum including the Restoration and Reserve Collection hangars. The Museum currently has three aircraft restoration projects; the p-40 Curtiss Kittyhawk, the Airspeed Oxford and the Vicker's Vildebeest. The Museum has also has a Mosquito Flight Simulator, which features a mission based on the Allied bombing of German battleships in the Norwegian fiords.


----------



## gekho (Dec 22, 2010)

More pics


----------



## mikewint (Dec 22, 2010)

Gekho, I've been missing this thread, absolutely fantastic, you are very lucky to have able to see all this history, I love the old planes


----------



## gekho (Dec 22, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Gekho, I've been missing this thread, absolutely fantastic, you are very lucky to have able to see all this history, I love the old planes



Thanks for your words, but like I said before, I didnt took the pictures by myself; most of these photos are taken from the web. Indeed, I have only been at Madrid and Hendon´s museums. Anyway, it is nice to see people enjoy what I post. Thanks again!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

Good stuff gekho!


----------



## gekho (Dec 23, 2010)

The Yūshūkan (遊就館?) is a Japanese military and war museum located within Yasukuni Shrine in Chiyoda, Tokyo. As a museum maintained by the shrine, which is dedicated to the souls of soldiers who died fighting on behalf of the Emperor of Japan, the museum contains various artifacts and documents concerning Japanese war casualties and military activity from the start of the Meiji Restoration to the end of the Pacific War. The museum was established in 1882, and describes itself as the first and oldest war and military museum in Japan. The museum has been accused of containing revisionism in its accounts of Japan's actions in World War II, as well as glorifying Japan's aggressive militaristic past.


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

The Fleet Air Arm Museum has the largest collection of Naval aircraft anywhere in Europe. Situated alongside an operational Naval Air Station you may see fighter aircraft going through their rigorous training procedures. There are four display halls that portray the development of Naval aviation from World War I to the Gulf War. Inside the Museum you can go on board Concorde and be transported by a simulated Wessex helecopter flight to the `flight deck´ of the aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal, complete with a nuclear bomb!


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2010)

Good work, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## gekho (Dec 26, 2010)

Incorporated in 1974, the Western Canada Aviation Museum has grown into an award-winning heritage institution dedicated to the preservation and promotion of Canada's aviation history. The aircraft on display reflect the history of aviation development in Winnipeg, Manitoba and Canada and include examples ranging from bush planes to transport, military, private, and commercial aircraft.

A fully enclosed flight deck to watch the landings and takeoffs at Winnipeg James Armstrong Richardson International Airport is one of the other attractions. The collection is housed in an original Trans-Canada Air Lines aircraft hangar and includes a recreated terminal departure centre and several one-of-a-kind aircraft such as Canada's first helicopter, the CL-84 "Tilt-wing," Avrocar "flying saucer" (full-scale movie model), historic military jets, bush planes, and commercial aircraft.

Travel Manitoba Partner-Western Canada Aviation Museum


----------



## gekho (Dec 26, 2010)

More pics


----------



## imalko (Dec 26, 2010)

Blimey, is that a Tiger Moth with an enclosed cockpit in the first picture? Neat!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2010)

imalko said:


> Blimey, is that a Tiger Moth with an enclosed cockpit in the first picture? Neat!



most of the 1582 made in Canada had the canopy and tail wheel 145hp as opposed to the usual 130 hp and cockpit heating


----------



## imalko (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool! Never seen that one. I guess it wouldn't be especially pleasant to fly without canopy in Canadian winter weather.


----------



## gekho (Dec 27, 2010)

The Museum of Aviation in Krumovo was established in 1991.There are presented about 6800 exhibits and 65 aircrafts - airplanes, helicopters, gliders, radio -relay stations and others. They are located in two inside and one outside expositions, two repair-restoration hangars and archives’ storehouse. The idea of creating a museum of aviation in Bulgaria is very old. It emerged in 1919 to preserve for the history some of the first airplanes of Bulgaria. But the signing of the Treaty of Neuilly, according to which all the airplanes of the Bulgarian aviation must be destroyed, made the idea unfeasible.

Only the fifth attempt proved successful. With the efforts of many enthusiasts, with the direct participation of the personal staff of 25th aviation regiment - Cheshnigirovo, and 44th regiment - Krumovo, 19th regiment - Graf Ignatievo, 22nd regiment - Bezmer and many others, was built and arranged the Museum of Aviation in Krumovo. It was opened on September 21, 1991. The Museum is a branch of the National Military Museum in Sofia and is part of the structure of the Ministry of Defense.

The exposition gives the aviation lovers the opportunity to see very interesting exponents. The museum possesses many unique objects. Here is preserved the airplane,constructed by the Bulgarian Georgi Bojinov in 1912 – only 9 years after the first flight of the Wright brothers. Of course, he fails to make the plane immediately, due to lack of funds. But he built it in 1926 and that is exactly this one kept it in Krumovo. The most interesting, which can be seen is the hydroplane "Arado 196 A3 Akula”. It was produced in 1937 in Germany and was delivered in Bulgaria in 1943.It was destined to fight underwater and surface boats. This plane is unique because it is the only of its kind, preserved in the world. There is no other museum that holds an airplane of this type. Another unique machine is the dropping device of the spaceship "Union 33",by which in 1979 was realized the flight of the first Bulgarian astronaut Georgi Ivanov.

Among the interesting exhibits is the most constructed Bulgarian airplane "Laz 7M”, designed by Prof. Tzvetan Lazarov. Visitors can enjoy the airplanes of World War II - "Yak 9" "Li 2”, “Il-2”, “Tu 2” and almost all subsequent models. Here you can see the first jet-propelled airplane, which arrived in Bulgaria – “Yak 23" and also the series MiG – “MiG 15", "MiG 17", "Mig 19", "MiG 21 and “Su 22". Presented are different helicopters – from some of the first that came in armament in 1957 – “Mi1” and “Mi4" to the modern" Mi8 ". As model that can be seen and the newest entry in the Bulgarian Air Forces,is the helicopter "Kougar 701”. In the inside expositions are classified documents, personal belongings of pilots, swords, parts of airplanes, aviation engines and armament, aviator’s dress.On photo-boardsare depicted archival photos and documents from the history of the Bulgarian Aviation and certificates of the aviator’s everyday life and the reality of the Bulgarian airports.


----------



## gekho (Dec 27, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

The Museo Nacional de Aeronáutica (MNA) ( English: National Aeronautics Museum ) is a museum located in Morón, Buenos Aires, Argentina dedicated to the history of aviation, in particular the Argentine Air Force. The Museum was created on January 13, 1960 by decree 264/60 of the President of the Republic, its first Director and main supporter being Brigadier Edmundo Civatti Bernasconi. It was initially located at the Aeroparque Jorge Newbery, and in the 2000's was relocated to the Morón Airport and Air Base, site of Argentina's first international airport.


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------

